# Muscle Tone In GSD's



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Is this something that is natural or are there ways to improve it? For example, my GSD is tall and lean, but I would like to see more muscle tone in the rear legs. Will this happen on its own as she fills out? She runs fine and she is quick, but I think she's at an awkward stage(10 months) and she would be considered petite if she wasn't so tall. Am I wording this right? Does anyone understand what I'm trying to say...its been a long week


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Lots of swimming, walking on pebble or sand, or walking up hill. 

Swimming would be the best at this age for that.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

This is my 15 month old female, I think she has excellent muscle tone. She swims, hikes and runs often. We also train in schutzhund and do some dabbling in other things (agility and herding).


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Lots of swimming, walking on pebble or sand, or walking up hill.
> 
> Swimming would be the best at this age for that.


I got me a GSD that doesn't care for water, unless I'm in the shower


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Then I would try the other suggestions, just be mindful of her age and where she is structurally (growth plates, etc.).


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

What do you think? Not the best picture, but the only side shot I can find right now




http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Very lanky at this stage in the game (that will go away with age), nice weight but your right about the muscle tone, seems lacking, but then again, I like my dogs super toned and them to be with what we do.

She is very pretty and she's got that "look" in her eye of mischief!


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I got me a GSD that doesn't care for water, unless I'm in the shower


Does he/she like playing ball, mine will chase it when I throw it for hours if I would let her. Great exercise for her in addition to walks and hiking..


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Very lanky at this stage in the game (that will go away with age), nice weight but your right about the muscle tone, seems lacking, but then again, I like my dogs super toned and them to be with what we do.
> 
> She is very pretty and she's got that "look" in her eye of mischief!


I want to get her into agility, I think she can do well and I think it will help as she fills out. Her trainer said from the beginning that she was going to be a big girl and she has the height. I definitely don't want her overweight, but geesh she can stop getting taller any day now I wish she did like water Sometimes I look at her and I think the coloring in that area plays a role somewhat, I notice it as the tan comes in, but it might be in my mind..I'm a paranoid GSD owner. Thanks for the compliment on her looks, she is wonderful dog and really doesn't get into stuff, but she lets us know what she wants...her vocabulary is expanding


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

m1953 said:


> Does he/she like playing ball, mine will chase it when I throw it for hours if I would let her. Great exercise for her in addition to walks and hiking..


I just order a flirt pole to expand her exercise, she tried it in one of her classes and loved it:wub: I would like to do a couple 15 minute sessions a day as part of her exercise.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Our 6 month old is long and lean like yours so we'll have to try some of these suggestions too.

She :wub: playing with her soccer ball and we do have a flirt pole. I would love to get her swimming though.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

gmcwife1 said:


> Our 6 month old is long and lean like yours so we'll have to try some of these suggestions too.
> 
> She :wub: playing with her soccer ball and we do have a flirt pole. I would love to get her swimming though.


We went on a boat last week and when we docked she jumped right in with the golden, but then got out and never went back in. She rather enjoyed exploring on land. I'm hoping that she follows his lead in the future. How tall is yours right now? Mine is about 26.5 inches tall at 10.5 months....and I think she is still growing


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think your dogs muscles are proprotionate
with her height. i think because of her height
her muscles are going to be long and lean.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I think it's probably just a stage. My dog went through a super lean and lanky stage and didn't start really bulking up until now that he's 3. 


15 months(ish)










3 years


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

He is such a handsome dog! And, yes I agree - age does help.


----------

